# 41 Huffy ready to ride!



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 5, 2013)

Picked this one up here on the Cabe. This is built up as a rider and not 100% correct.


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2013)

wow nice bike!!.You need to give classes on fork straightening.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 5, 2013)

*41*

What a sweet bike nice rehab.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 5, 2013)

It had a ton of black and white house paint on it but it came out fairly well. If you look at the seat tube the graphics were covered up in the before picture. The fork straightening doesn't always work out but with the help of some obsolete Park tools the odds are much better.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 5, 2013)

where'd the chainguard go?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 5, 2013)

It's on the shelf for now. It has a big hole in the side from the chain.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 5, 2013)

Your bike looks great!  

What did you use for the house paint removal and what was your technique?  I have a 'camouflaged' painted bike and I would like to see if the original paint is still there but wasn't sure where to start.


----------



## slick (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow! Bike came out great! You going to put the chainguard back on it? Looks like you added a rack also? Matches well. Great job on the cleanup.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice bike... Great job Jeff.


----------

